# My Trip to Ottawa, the Capital of Canada 加拿大首都渥太華之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City Hall



DSC03519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry Fox

DSC03534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside the Parliament



DSC03560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

from the library





DSC03577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03584 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03587 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Now we were passing through some paintings of some former speakers and PMs.



DSC03590 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some kings and queen paintings.

DSC03597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The House of Common.

DSC03604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On the top of the Peace Tower

DSC03618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03624 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from the Peace Tower

DSC03645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03673 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Back to downtown

DSC02683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some former PMs portraits.

DSC03687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rehearsing the day before Canada Day

DSC03707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03717 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC03719 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC03724 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC03726 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC03733 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC03734 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive looking office tower in downtown.
DSC03735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa, once again Hung! :cheers:
检查您的私信


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03769 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_100734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_100857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_100922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180630_130237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180630_130758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_130911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180630_131101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More shots from the mall.

20180630_131422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

A garden on the roof of the mall

20180630_131546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_131626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside the mall again

20180630_141233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_141312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_141415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_141807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dinner time



20180630_204915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_201235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_201232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_200724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_200607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180630_204932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

July 1st in the hotel's lobby.

20180630_221912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180630_221925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

More downtown

DSC03773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*The National War Memorial
*
DSC03779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03780 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03785 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03788 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Ottawa River cruise



DSC03799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03800 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04059 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In front of the National Gallery of Canada

DSC04134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy

20180701_122140 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180701_122720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122802 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180701_122838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_122928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_123000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180701_123037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_123120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_123159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_123344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_123551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dinner time

20180701_144455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_144717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_153646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_153901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Korean food

20180701_204114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_210146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_210236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Central Experimental Farm

DSC04144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04291 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC04292 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC04294 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC04298 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Ottawa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The jet engine

DSC04444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


DSC04448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180701_144455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_144717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_153609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_153642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_153646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180701_153914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_204114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_210129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180701_210133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The General Governor building

DSC04500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04526 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ottawa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

